# Mystery Tire???????



## Baldy Jeff (Feb 3, 2021)

Anyone have an idea what this actually is?  Carlisle 20 x 2.125


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 3, 2021)

Nylon or a synthetic rubber content 20” motorbike tire?


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Feb 3, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nylon or a synthetic rubber content 20” motorbike tire?



Forgive my ignorance , but this seems same composition as a normal '60's style tire. I'm a Sting Ray guy + have seen TONS of those.


----------

